# Fogger Question



## scaredsheetless (Jul 30, 2014)

I had 3 1000w foggers die on me last year  and am not looking forward to spending money on new ones. I was looking online at mosquito foggers, they seem to put out way more "fog" than any of the machines I have owned. I have searched online to see if anyone tried this for Halloween & haven't found anything. Ideas/suggestions?................


----------



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

Please do not use a mosquito fogger. If you Google "mosquito fogger health risks" you'll find all sorts of data.

Here's on of my first results: http://www.walterreeves.com/insects-and-animals/mosquito-control-health-effects-from-city-foggers/


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

Would one be able to use the insect fogger WITHOUT the hazardous insecticide, and just use water or regular fog juice, or something else? It's likely the insecticide that's dangerous, not the machine, right?
How do these things work?


----------



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes you could with a few stipulations. If you used glycerine in your juice, you would have to insure the temperature stayed below 280 degrees F. This is the temperature at which glycerine decomposes into acrolein, which is toxic. I would probably use Propylene glycol mixed 60/40 with distiller water. It will not decompose into a toxic gas. Also, be aware that you will probably need to "tinker" with different settings on the fogger (assuming it has them) to achieve your desired results. A few people have started fires trying to use this setup with chillers, so please be careful.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

This sounds like a bad idea, I would highly suggest just going with a real fog machine instead.


----------

